# Addy Kidded... SUPRISE!



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

:leap:  :clap:  :stars: :dance: :wahoo: Addy kidded at about 1 today, I think! We got home at 3 and Addy had done a great job! I guess she’s not due in 3 weeks after all! ) We new she looked strangely close this morning, but I didn’t think she’d go today! 

The doeling weighs 7 ½ lbs now. I don’t know how much she’s changed from birth though! She eats A LOT! We named her Sparkle‘n Jewels and she is from the same spotted buck our dappled doeling came from. She is 99 point something Boer. )

The big doe is Addy. Sorry the pics are soo small. We'll get better ones soon!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

aawwweee What pretty babies!! COngrats!


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

What a cutie!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awwww Congrats!


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Grats on the cute kids :thumbup: :stars:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute! Congratulations!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

They are really cute! Those are some ears on them.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yep, she is adorable.   There is just one kid though! :wink:


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Good job, Mom!

I always wonder about that spot on the back. I have two does with that
spot. They are slightly related, but by different sires and dams. They
both have RRD Ruger in them. Does your little doe?


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

So awesome!
Love the name.
Congrats on the beautiful little girl :stars:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congrats!!!! SHe is adorable! And Abby is a beauty


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats! :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable...congrats... :thumb:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks! We are happy with her! We have had 7 babies born this year and ALL GIRLS!! Just one more goat to go! 

I don't know. I'd have to look. ) I don't think she has Ruger in her though. She has Painted Warrior as a close relitive though. Addy's sisters and mom have always had and thrown that spot on the shoulders. It's cute!

Here are some pics from today!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

She's super adorable!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

I love her! The spot on back and on forehead are tooo cute what a nice surprise Congrats! Wow and all doelings


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Congrats on the nice doeling.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable... :thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## Petersfamilyfarms (Jan 15, 2012)

Are you keeping all your new :kidred: ?

PM me sales info if your selling any


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

Adorable!!! Love the painted boers.


----------

